
Death of TVs and Smartphones Is Here,Zuckerberg’s Augmented Reality to See to That - BarometerNG
https://barometerng.com/death-of-tvs-and-smartphones-is-here-zuckerbergs-augmented-reality-to-see-to-that/
======
Bakary
I realize it's quite irrational, but I've always been terrified of Zuckerberg.
Somehow Facebook seems like the company most likely to make the future turn
increasingly dystopian. It's a gut feeling I just can't shake off, and he more
I learn about their practices (especially with that recent thread) the more I
feel my fears are justified.

I can definitely picture augmented reality turning into a nightmare for the
less wealthy (unskippable ads everywhere, etc.)

------
sharemywin
just like the tablet replaced the laptop?

